# Tourist visa set to expire



## Christianman (Dec 31, 2014)

My six months are about to expire (tourist visa) so I am leaving for Guatemala this week.Can anyone tell me how long I will need to stay outside of Mexico before I can return for another six months.I am driving if that makes any difference.Thanks.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

It could be hours or days. It depends on the agent. I would suggest that you enjoy Guatemala.


----------



## Christianman (Dec 31, 2014)

lol thanks my friend,might as well head on to Huehuetenango for a few.Hope your keeping well


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please do not forget to have your car sticker removed and receipted if it is a foreign plated car. It becomes void when your tourist *permit* ends.


----------



## Christianman (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok,thanks ******.It has Mexican plates but my girlfriends idea is to leave it in Tapachula and ride the bus into Guatemala


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Good idea.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Mods, doesn’t this thread belong in the main forum? It seems quite on-topic to me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> Mods, doesn’t this thread belong in the main forum? It seems quite on-topic to me.


Agreed.


----------



## Mextrav46 (Oct 8, 2010)

*It belongs*

Since I would guess at least half of the expats "living" in Mexico are going in and out on tourist visas it is a relevant question we can answer.


----------



## Christianman (Dec 31, 2014)

Left Tapachula by car, parked it in Talisman then walked to the border.got my exit stamp for Mexico and my entry stamp for Guatemala.walked around for 15 minutes turned around and got my exit for Guatemala and another 6 months in Mexico.fee of 300 and something pesos.back in Tapachula enjoying the day


----------

